

Phillips machine: Like water for money - TriinT
http://judson.blogs.nytimes.com/2009/06/02/guest-column-like-water-for-money

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Previously posted:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=639252>

Not much discussion there either.

------
jvdh
I read about this in Terry Pratchett's "Making Money", but I never realised
that it really existed.

------
joshu
Feels like maxflow.

------
TriinT
An article on the same topic:

[http://www.americanscientist.org/issues/pub/everything-is-
un...](http://www.americanscientist.org/issues/pub/everything-is-under-
control)

